# Antique Tools



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Fired up my blowtorch.

Ran some diesel in it. Might try it with some gasoline tomorrow. Works best when it's good and hot. The handle stem was easily several hundred degrees, even right next to the handle.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

That is super cool.
I do a good bit of wood working (when I have time); I love the hand tool stuff.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

jakewilcox said:


> That is super cool.
> I do a good bit of wood working (when I have time); I love the hand tool stuff.


what kind of wood working do you do?


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

@Logtec

I do a lot of hand tool stuff. But I’m a total amateur. I have big ideas about all of this furniture I want to make, but in reality, I really do a lot of box making. I sort of gravitate (my mind does anyway) to hand tool jointery. I really like hand-cut dovetails. For me, they are a process; this is all to say that it’s more of a therapy session for me than anything else. Do you do any wood working?

The larger box is an urn for a friend of ours husband, she asked me to make it, and I was honored. The smaller guys are business card holders for the shop. Pardon the order; my Luddite a$$ can’t figure out how to group pics; apparently.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Very nice work.

Skoro, I don't know anything about those torches, but are you being your dry sarcastic self, or can they really run on gas?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

goeswiththeflow said:


> Very nice work.
> 
> Skoro, I don't know anything about those torches, but are you being your dry sarcastic self, or can they really run on gas?


They do run on gas. Don’t tip ‘em over.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> Fired up my blowtorch.
> 
> Ran some diesel in it. Might try it with some gasoline tomorrow. Works best when it's good and hot. The handle stem was easily several hundred degrees, even right next to the handle.
> 
> ...


That thing is awesome!!!!! Have you ever tried to solder anything with it?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Gramps’ caulking hammer…just a little shop hammer, but I pitty the fool that ever let be found anywhere but with his irons.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Wow, I like antiques, especially those that still work for what they were intended, but I'll skip these. I'll stick with my father's old clocks.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

I have a set of irons that an old timer gave me at the end of my apprenticeship. I still use them once in a while; ok come to think of it, it’s been 4-5 years since I poured a joint. 

When you need them, you need them.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> Very nice work.
> 
> Skoro, I don't know anything about those torches, but are you being your dry sarcastic self, or can they really run on gas?


They're supposed to run on gas. I just ran it on gasoline. I would have taken more pics but there's almost nothing to see. It's a clear/blue flame, almost perfect combustion. 

It started much more easily than with diesel. There was still some diesel in it, I poured what I could out first. It has a cloth wick inside which is packed inside the neck. It inhibits liquid from going up the assembly without first turning into a gas.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


> They do run on gas. Don’t tip ‘em over.


I turned it all sorts of ways, no issue. If it's upside down for too long then yes, some liquid may come out the nozzle. Unless a fitting is leaking, knocking it over and picking it back up again shouldn't be a major hazard.



Sstratton6175 said:


> That thing is awesome!!!!! Have you ever tried to solder anything with it?



Not yet. At some point in the next year I might get a boiler as my furnace is clapped out. If I install that boiler or run some new water lines I will try soldering with this torch and take a video.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Now I’m inspired to clean these up, and let the flames loose.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I can appreciate them, even if not for me.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


> Now I’m inspired to clean these up, and let the flames loose.
> ......



Those two are the same as mine!

I would suggest you DON'T disassemble your torches. 

Put an oz or two of gas in the bottom, clean any excess off, put it in a warm, safe space. Make sure the valve is off. If there are no leaks/smell after it warms up and sits for a day you should be good. This is the same way I check old Jerry cans.

After your pressure test is done rinse it several times with some fresh gas.

Using the pump isn't really required. Once the torch heats up it makes it's own pressure. Many models exclude the pump feature. The leather cup on my pump was good and made compression. I took the plunger out and just wiped off some sediment. The check valve on the bottom of the chamber was stuck shut though. I took a 4-1/2" deck screw, sharpened the tip on my bench grinder, and poked it down the chamber into the small hole to push the check valve open. After that my pump worked.

The only other issue mine had was krud built up on the orifice face. The valve has a needle that cleans the orifice when it is shut. If the orifice sprays funny try molesting the face with a poker to remove the krud. If the inside of the orifice is clogged, open and close the valve several times and the needle should clear it.

To start the torch you must warm the nozzle. You can fill the cup with gasoline, diesel, or any other flammable liquid. Some people suggest alcohol. I tried it with diesel the first time. It would have worked but it was too windy/cold yesterday. I ended up using my modern torch to heat the nozzle and light the blowtorch. Today when I tried gasoline it worked great. After the gasoline had all burnt up I was able to open the valve and light the blowtorch.

There is a guy on youtube who restored our model. I don't endorse everything he did, such as removing the lead seal from the bottom fill plug, or using teflon tape on the threads. However, his video will allow you to see exactly what's in our torches. He says 1930's era, but I don't think our torches are pre-WW2. My guess is late forties-fifties.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Need to get mine cleaned up and working…


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Skoro, 
We were talking about torches this morning (needed larger turbo torch tip for silver soldering extracted tees). 

Is that torch what they would have used for wiping joints?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jakewilcox said:


> Skoro,
> We were talking about torches this morning (needed larger turbo torch tip for silver soldering extracted tees).
> 
> Is that torch what they would have used for wiping joints?


Correct. Prior to the torches that screw onto 1lb tanks it was either an acetylene torch or one of these blowtorches. This basic design has been around since at least 1880. I am not sure about the age of acetylene tanks.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I love old tools, but I won't play with gasoline torches......too much risk for a small {if any} reward.

I dabbled with mini-explosives as a kid, but not anymore. I'm older and wiser.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> Those two are the same as mine!
> 
> I would suggest you DON'T disassemble your torches.
> 
> ...


The plunger cylinder and cap look same diameter as on a coleman camp stove or on a 'put-put'. The plunger rod looks like it's bigger in diameter.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> I love old tools, but I won't play with gasoline torches......too much risk for a small {if any} reward.
> 
> I dabbled with mini-explosives as a kid, but not anymore. I'm older and wiser.


Just play with them at home, away from anything flammable… maybe some scrap material. Aren’t you curious how to do it like they did?


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Speaking of old acetylene tanks. I was told by the master I used to work for that the tanks were originally used to fuel head lights on vehicles. The B-tanks were for busses and the MC-tanks were used on motorcycles. I always wondered if there was an A-tank that would have been for a regular automobile. I also always thought that if there was a mid sized A-tank It would be an ideal size for residential new construction.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Old, but still available




__





Mephisto Tools manufacturer of specialty tools : Caulking Irons, Chisels, Wedges


Mephisto Tools manufacturer of caulking irons for plumbers, hub pipe connection for water codes and durability, irons for yarning, packing, all types.



www.mephistotools.com


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Just play with them at home, away from anything flammable… maybe some scrap material. Aren’t you curious how to do it like they did?


It's a can of gasoline AND air with a flame attached that gets extremely hot. I tested mine, but I was quite nervous almost the entire time. I don't blame anyone for not wanting to try one of these.

I had to replace a shower valve today. I made some minor scorch marks. The house wouldn't exist anymore if I was using one of these gasoline blowtorches.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Out of curiosity, how long did that job take you?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

WHY THE CK VALVE ?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> Out of curiosity, how long did that job take you?


If I don't count messing with the old valves in the basement, my manager calling me several times about other jobs, and other misc crap, cut out to water on was 1-1/2 to 2hrs? The trim was a pitd and the shower wall panel is not parallel with the drywall on the backside. I really liked the mudguard, it made it very obvious what the min/max acceptable rough was.

In all the customer was billed for 4hrs of labor including 30mins of travel time. I also had to deal with this leaking wall hung toilet, and a lav faucet. It was a very stressful day, every job was fighting me. This house is ~6,000sqft. This bathroom was on the 2nd floor, completely opposite the door down to the basement. I had to walk ~300' and two flights of stairs just to get from the bathroom to the valves for this bathroom. I made that trip about 10 times. My van was just as far and more trips.

I may have been moving slow on that one, it was my last call and I was very apathetic.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I would have quoted it as a whole day job.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

skoronesa said:


> …The house wouldn't exist anymore if I was using one of these gasoline blowtorches.


Used with their intended purpose, you would have zero scorch marks, and zero risk of starting a fire inside the wall. But you also might rack up a few extra hours in labor.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


> Used with their intended purpose, you would have zero scorch marks, and zero risk of starting a fire inside the wall. But you also might rack up a few extra hours in labor.
> View attachment 132026


Heating a soldering iron wasn't there only intended purpose. Sweat copper pipe/fittings have been around much longer than modern torches, by at least 40 years. If you wanted a self-contained, handheld torch, these gasoline torches were your only option. Yes, acetylene tank/torches were available, but I guarantee there were guys using these for sweat fittings as well.

My Master has had me use his old soldering iron, heated with a modern torch, to solder flashing before. It was nice to see the satisfaction in his eyes of breaking out the old tools. He hasn't been in the field on a daily basis for ~40 years. He retired ~15 years ago. He remembers when the 1lb tanks/torches came out and the impact they had. He still occasionally mentions I am lucky to not be lugging a B tank around. His old gas torch sits on his basement work bench next to some lead working tools.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Skoro: can you wipe a joint?
Ever seen it done?
One of the old-timers when I started almost 20 years ago was going to show me but his health got real bad and he retired. He was dead soon after.

This makes me a bit nostalgic. I think of some of those old guys and how much I learned from them.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> Heating a soldering iron wasn't there only intended purpose. Sweat copper pipe/fittings have been around much longer than modern torches, by at least 40 years. If you wanted a self-contained, handheld torch, these gasoline torches were your only option. Yes, acetylene tank/torches were available, but I guarantee there were guys using these for sweat fittings as well.
> 
> My Master has had me use his old soldering iron, heated with a modern torch, to solder flashing before. It was nice to see the satisfaction in his eyes of breaking out the old tools. He hasn't been in the field on a daily basis for ~40 years. He retired ~15 years ago. He remembers when the 1lb tanks/torches came out and the impact they had. He still occasionally mentions I am lucky to not be lugging a B tank around. His old gas torch sits on his basement work bench next to some lead working tools.


The part about the b-tank made me laugh. I do residential service and once I first used a b-tank with turbo torch I bought my own immediately after. My set up has shrunk down to an mc tank but I hardly ever use my mapp torch anymore. The pinpoint flames that can be had with turbo torches and the 12’ hose offsets the larger size and weight to me.

However, I could imagine how much of an impact it must have been when plumbers could really only use b-tanks and then were introduced to a smaller more portable 1lb cylinder set up.

That’s what I love about the trades, everyone has their own methods to getting the job done and many of them work and get it done right.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jakewilcox said:


> Skoro: can you wipe a joint?
> Ever seen it done?
> One of the old-timers when I started almost 20 years ago was going to show me but his health got real bad and he retired. He was dead soon after.
> 
> This makes me a bit nostalgic. I think of some of those old guys and how much I learned from them.


Never wiped a joint. Could I? One day I may try. There are almost no lead waterlines around here to speak of. Almost all of the plumbing is newer than 1880, originally piped with threaded ductile iron/steel pipe or brass pipe. My house was built around 1890 and had all galvanized waterlines shortly before we bought it.

I've seen a good bit of lead drain work though, mostly 1-1/2", 1-1/4", or 1". Very little 2". Lead was more expensive than cast iron, as such it was mostly used for traps or tight spots you could pull it through and then switch to cast iron. Also, when I have seen lead drains they frequently have a lead lock(similar to compression) soil adapter on the down stream side, not a wiped joint. Wiping a joint is difficult, they didn't want to do it 120 years ago anymore than we would want to today.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

These are the two my master kept for his collection….


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Cool. What is the statue in the center?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> Cool. What is the statue in the center?


I’ll have to ask him. He has all kinds of oddball stuff, each with it’s own story. I need to stop by his house after Friday’s jobs. I’ll try to snap some more pics and ask about the statue.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

goeswiththeflow said:


> Cool. What is the statue in the center?





OpenSights said:


> I’ll have to ask him. He has all kinds of oddball stuff, each with it’s own story. I need to stop by his house after Friday’s jobs. I’ll try to snap some more pics and ask about the statue.


I found this on an online auction site

“Small figure of plumber in high copper content cast in copper patina. Inscribed: "THE PLUMBER PROTECTS THE HEALTH OF THE NATION", Souvenir of 1926 convention of NAMD Louisville, KY, Standard Sanitary MFG., Co.”








Plumber Statue. - Oct 31, 2014 | Dan Morphy Auctions in PA


Small figure of plumber in high copper content cast in copper patina. Inscribed: "THE PLUMBER PROTECTS THE HEALTH OF ... on Oct 31, 2014




www.liveauctioneers.com


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Sstratton6175 said:


> I found this on an online auction site
> 
> “Small figure of plumber in high copper content cast in copper patina. Inscribed: "THE PLUMBER PROTECTS THE HEALTH OF THE NATION", Souvenir of 1926 convention of NAMD Louisville, KY, Standard Sanitary MFG., Co.”
> 
> ...


I would say that’s the one! 1920 something, he would’ve been about 10 years old.…


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Like the poster.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

goeswiththeflow said:


> Cool. What is the statue in the center?


You can search "The Plumber Protects the Health of the Nation" images and find--



https://dpvintageposters.com/cgi-local/db_images/posters/cache/12036-image-1200-1200-fit.jpg


----------

